# Venge



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-venge-bike-and-association-with-mclaren.html


----------



## Mauro Brazil (Aug 17, 2010)

And my brain says to me: " You have to work a lot Bastard! " :mad2: :mad2: 
As black and red color squeme lover, it´'ll fit like a glove...

Mauro


----------



## campy4eva (Nov 28, 2010)

specs...


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Ugh!

I despise aero frames....Just don't see the point, but that's me...

Internal routing can be a PITA and the aero seatpost is a pain because it's proprietary, so you can't switch it if the clamping mechanism sucks...

I assume the Tarmac will stay as is then....Except for the internal routing which seems to be the rage these days...


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

A big step for Specialized. With the UCI limit on weight, the industry is looking towards aerodynamics as the next big step.

It will be interesting to see how other manufacturers respond...


----------



## Aerod79 (Sep 24, 2009)

How about a blue frame? arghhh


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

I'm in love...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

wonder what the frameset color will be


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Kneedragon said:


> A big step for Specialized. With the UCI limit on weight, the industry is looking towards aerodynamics as the next big step.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how other manufacturers respond...


This is Specialized responding to other manufacturers, not the other way around. Cervelo, Time, Canyon, Ridley, etc. have had aero frames for awhile now.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

foofighter said:


> wonder what the frameset color will be


It's already posted on the Specialized website. Currently 3 color options: Carbon Red, Project Black, and White/Neon Red.

They haven't posted the Venge-McLaren version yet.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks! i'll go check


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I just wet myself over these!


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

That McLaren is pure SEX on 2 wheels. 

1 more word: "Want".


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

the only downside or costly side of it is that there's going to be a McLaren Venge version with frame fork crank and that's probably the one that's pictured above. I'm not crazy bout the S-Works high intensity bright colors though.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I really like the look of the Venge. I dig the "cut out" on the seat tube for the rear wheel. Not to keen on the ball buster hump on the top tube though.

Nothing really super new or revolutionary...but real cool to look at.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

the aero on the bike makes the stem and bar look anemic! I still like my Pinarello more as i've had time to digest this.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

DMFT said:


> That McLaren is pure SEX on 2 wheels.


Yep. Better hope Specialized gives you the courtesy of a reach around when they're finished bending you over.

Cute sticker though. As though McLaren has anything to do with this marketing BS.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Meh...Ill take my regular SL3....if it ever shows up at my LBS.


----------



## lwrncc (Oct 7, 2010)

First win for the Venge at Milan-San Remo! Or was it a Tarmac?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

the specialized twit said it was the venge.



> Big-time congrats to xxxxxxxxxx, xxxxxxx, and the Venge! Report, photos, video soon...


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for spoiling the race.


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Love it. I want one. I don't care that I'm probably not fast enough to notice any aero advantages but I love the look of aero frames. If only I wasn't poor...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Headset, 1 1/8 tapered to 1 3/8. Probably not as stiff as the 1 1/8 to 1 1/2. Then again, it's probably not something I could notice.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Frameset is $3800

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=60782&scid=1001&scname=Road

W// Sram: $8800
DA: $9200

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=60780&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Impressive*

but looks chunkier than SL3, any word on weight?


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

Disappointing that S-Works is now second class to S-Works Maclaren. Lots of confusion as well around the weight, stiffness, etc., of the version available in April. I guess we won't know till someone takes possession of the regular S-Works bike. My guess is that if there is any magic in this bike it's in the Maclaren version which Specialized is showing as considerably stiffer and lighter on their own website. Is there really a market for a third tier of bike now?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

the one that's being released later in the year will be the McLaren S-Works and that is limited to 100-150 copies from the various publication and friend at a Spec dealer.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

At the risk of sounding cliché, it looks fast standing still. Paradoxically it looks heavy. I bet it’s lighter than it looks (to me) though considering the partnership with McLaren. I’m looking forward to seeing one in person.

Edit: Just went to the web site. Frame is sub 950 grams according to Specialized. NOT heavy!


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Whatever. 

Everybody on the block makes an aero frame in their line up. It's a Cervelo S3 or a Felt AR...no a Ridley Noah...no a Litespeed C1R.....etc.

According to their Youtube video, Specialized says its as complex as a Fomula One race car. I am going to have to call BS to that one. I am sure it will be a nice ride....but oh the hype of advertisers. I surprised they haven't said it's the best thing since clipless pedals. 
They've gotta create that desire for sure.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

but is it as good as a Parlee Z5?


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Frameset is $3800
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=60782&scid=1001&scname=Road
> 
> ...



LOL, at that price difference, you'd be stupid to buy the complete bike. Just buy the frameset and build it up and save thousands. If you buy into the Specialized marketing crap that is.


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

Ugly - thank god it is limited to around 100 frames.


----------



## spepic (Jan 25, 2007)

AvantDale said:


> I really like the look of the Venge. I dig the "cut out" on the seat tube for the rear wheel. Not to keen on the ball buster hump on the top tube though.


Funny I had a 2005 allez that had the same cut out when they were all the rage, then the tarmac came out and it wasn't needed. Now suddenly its needed again. Wonder why the sudden benefit of a cut out again?


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

*venge is on the store floor....*

The S-Works Venges are hitting the store floors. Several arrived at the LBS today.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=a.124561106753.126351.84587141753&type=1


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that's a lot of advertisement on that bike, i think it's just more prominent because of the color selection. bike looks good IMO just need the colors to not be so OUT THERE


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

krocdoc said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=a.124561106753.126351.84587141753&type=1


*FUGLY!*


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

Agree on the shock factor paint job! Here is a picture of the Project Black frame which is considerably more subdued. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150223422626754&set=o.84587141753&type=1


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

MUCH better


----------



## pbd (Mar 1, 2011)

That Project Black Venge looks awesome.


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

A built up venge! good looking bike!


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Man that does look mighty tuff!!


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

That one would only set you back $10,999! Wish I had a high enough credit card limit!!!


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

DrogProject_Black said:


> That one would only set you back $10,999! Wish I had a high enough credit card limit!!!


Oh man, that is a badass build. Actually, the whole rack is nice. Don't have any spech. shops around here that build bikes like that for display.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I've been waiting for the big announcement from the Big S and the Venge was it. Has anyone ridden one? I have not even been able to find anything in print about how it rides compares to the S-Works Tarmac. Every aero bike I have tried rides stiffer than a non-aero bike.

Since Specialized isn't bragging about ride quality, I'm guessing that it's not as good as the Tarmac SL3. It's also a bit heavier and not as stiff in the front end. Am I missing something?

Think I'll wait and see what they do with the 2012 S-Works Tarmac.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> I've been waiting for the big announcement from the Big S and the Venge was it. Has anyone ridden one? I have not even been able to find anything in print about how it rides compares to the S-Works Tarmac. Every aero bike I have tried rides stiffer than a non-aero bike.
> 
> Since Specialized isn't bragging about ride quality, I'm guessing that it's not as good as the Tarmac SL3. It's also a bit heavier and not as stiff in the front end. Am I missing something?
> 
> Think I'll wait and see what they do with the 2012 S-Works Tarmac.


Have had hands on with the Venge. Nice ride, not as stiff which means the SL3 climbs better in my opinion. Mixed opinion on the shape, loved and loathed with equal measure but it sure is fast with the right set up / wheels. SL4 will be stiffer again with integrated cabling for sure.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks Diegogarcia. I'm curious as to ride quality. How do you feel the Venge compares to the SL3? Also, did you have a chance to see how the Venge descends/handles compared to the SL3?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

tommyturbo said:


> Thanks Diegogarcia. I'm curious as to ride quality. How do you feel the Venge compares to the SL3? Also, did you have a chance to see how the Venge descends/handles compared to the SL3?


I would say that the SL3 is still the better bike. I have an SL3 and could buy a Venge tomorrow, but I am not. I still cite the SL3 as the best climbing bike out there, but also superb on the flat and a dream to descend on. Really is the best bike I have owned - period. Sure some bikes kick on quicker, some feel 'more planted' going down but over a long ride the SL3 is some machine as it puts all these points together to actually become the sum total of all its parts. Make sense?


----------



## mikkelz (Sep 5, 2009)

DrogProject_Black said:


> A built up venge! good looking bike!


Wow that's hot.


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

When you view the project black frame on the specialized website and enlarge the picture I swear it looks matte black and not gloss? 

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=60782&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

njleach said:


> When you view the project black frame on the specialized website and enlarge the picture I swear it looks matte black and not gloss?
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=60782&scid=1001&scname=Road


agreed. saw one built up in person Today and its the same boring glossy black.


----------



## DrogProject_Black (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I was let down when i first saw it also! I have the tarmac SL3 project black and it looks great sometimes and others it just looks like a dirty black frame! The HTC boys are riding a matte black one! I got this snapshot at the last stage of the ATOC! And I think it looks way better!


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice Capture of the bike and my favorite shoes - I really like the matte black and was close to buying a Di2 Roubaix in matte until I found out that the HTC Di2 bike was just released.


----------



## b_new_b (Aug 26, 2010)

*Matte or Gloss*

I used to feel the same way. I wanted the matte black until I saw this. 
View attachment 232065


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, double posted...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

DrogProject_Black said:


> Yeah I was let down when i first saw it also! I have the tarmac SL3 project black and it looks great sometimes and others it just looks like a dirty black frame! The HTC boys are riding a matte black one! I got this snapshot at the last stage of the ATOC! And I think it looks way better!


Great Shot! I like matte....but I had a matte white S-works before and it just looked dull after awhile. So I am not sure which way to go with the Venge. At that price, you'd better be sure and choose a color scheme with no regrets.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

So the only thing left to talk about is which shade of black to get?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> So the only thing left to talk about is which shade of black to get?


Or in my case what "RED" to get -- Ordered this color last week with SR11 straight from Specialized.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

> Or in my case what "RED" to get -- Ordered this color last week with SR11 straight from Specialized.


Post some pics when it comes in!


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

terrain said:


> Nice Capture of the bike and my favorite shoes - I really like the matte black and was close to buying a Di2 Roubaix in matte until I found out that the HTC Di2 bike was just released.


Say whoot? The matte black frame, not the glossy one? 

The only thing keeping me from ordering one is the clear coat. I have a Tarmac SL2, matte black, and I love how the lack of a clear coat has kept the bike looking like new for years!


----------

